# EA = Electronic Anti-Christ



## VVoltz (Jun 4, 2009)

They are SAVED


----------



## Dark_linis (Jun 4, 2009)

ah, these people were bitching about Dante's Infereno. Like someone is really gonna take them seriously.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 4, 2009)

haha. What the hell. Why does this stuff always happen?


----------



## acesniper (Jun 4, 2009)

lol, I thought the pic was fake.


----------



## sconethief (Jun 4, 2009)

I dislike them... not that much though D:


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 4, 2009)

IF YOU PLAY DANTE'S INFERNO AND USE CHEAT CODES YOU WILL GO TO *HELL*


----------



## Santee (Jun 4, 2009)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> IF YOU PLAY DANTE'S INFERNO AND USE CHEAT CODES YOU WILL GO TO *HELL*


No to if the cheat code prevent exactly that at the same time  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What do they want to accomplish by this it's not like EA will stop from such a small group really.


----------



## Islay (Jun 4, 2009)

IchigoSJ said:
			
		

> Ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they might if 1 of them is an oil baron


----------



## PettingZoo (Jun 4, 2009)

What silly gooses, EA does not stand for "Electronic Anti-Christ" it stands for "Electronic Arts". What silly people who can not figure out what the two words meant. Seriously every game by them has the two words it stands for under the logo of the two letters. These people should really learn to look at logos better..

Anyway on another completely unrelated note, why didn't they get up at games like "Postal" a few years ago or maybe the Hell stage on THUG 2?


----------



## Depravo (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm in a complete fucking quandry here. EA are shite but I'm an atheist. Which side should I take?

If you ask me EA started following the left-hand path when they started making the Megadrive cartridges with the big yellow bit. I always thought that seemed unnecessarily arrogant.

EDIT: Edited for booze fingers.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 4, 2009)

EA is getting better, they have more IPs than a lot of other companies do, even nintendo.


----------



## PettingZoo (Jun 4, 2009)

Depravo said:
			
		

> *EA are shite* but I'm an atheist.



EA isn't shit, they are an excellent games company. Have you seen any of the recent games or some past games they have put out? Have you seen any of their work (apart from your stinginess on megadrive carts)? Dude rethink this through EA are excellent.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 4, 2009)

So you're saying EA over God Himself? Fair do's, I'm easily swayed.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All hail EA


----------



## Law (Jun 4, 2009)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> EA is getting better, they have more IPs than a lot of other companies do, even nintendo.



This.

They've been getting better since 2006~ onwards.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm just jaded by countless 'sequels' in which the biggest change was the year in the title. First impressions and all that. I admit I may be a little older than some forum members.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 4, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. Still don't understand why so many people hate them. Just becasue everyone else think they suck doesn't mean you can't have your own opinion.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 4, 2009)

PettingZoo said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh yes, they do suck. Everyone gaming company is clearly after people's money right? EA does this to an extreme.


----------



## Trolly (Jun 4, 2009)

Now *THAT* is win.
Seriously though, you hear about all these book and game burnings, it's all thoughtless destruction. Exactly what these religious groups should be standing against. Honestly, only in America 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> EA is getting better, they have more IPs than a lot of other companies do, even nintendo.


True, true, it's just the DRM they put on their PC games everyone hates now. But they do churn out some good games, and their partnerships with companies like Crytek and BioWare have gone a long way to provide us with blockbuster games.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 4, 2009)

They should target Activision, THQ & Ubisoft instead.

They're the real hellians, especially Ubisofts Imagine games turning you ladies of today into painted whores.


----------



## ZenZero (Jun 4, 2009)

then why do people not campaign against mario? - its fantasy, just like religion


----------



## Joey Ravn (Jun 4, 2009)

Why should I care about the opinion of a group of weirdos? If someone is to decide whether my soul will be saved or not, that's God, not them. Let me live my life, I'll answer only to your boss.

Besides, they are campaigning against a GAME because they know they can't attack the book. They look like complete morons if they attack the former, but like fascists if they attack the latter. What a funny, funny bunch.


----------



## illumina (Jun 4, 2009)

It's obviously viral marketing by EA. Why would real protesters work so hard to make the EA logo so good? Seems to have worked some places...


----------



## Fat D (Jun 4, 2009)

EA is the anti-christ for entirely different reasons. There is only one thing that is more buggy than their sim games (do they even have QA staff?), and that is Lego Star Wars: The Original Trilogy for DS.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 7, 2009)

EA as a developer and publisher are terrible, it's the other developers working with them that make the good games. Aside from a couple of more recent titles, everything they produce is garbage or rehashes. And anyone protesting video games needs to get off their high horse, god damn religious windbags piss me off to no end with their idiocy.


----------



## Midna (Jun 7, 2009)

Eh, there's a lot more atheists here than there should be. Anyway, I'm catholic, but these guys are nuts. Funny nuts, though.


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 7, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> They should target Activision, THQ & Ubisoft instead.
> 
> They're the real hellians, especially Ubisofts Imagine games turning you ladies of today into painted whores.


exactly my point! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




they gain a little bit of dignity from me only if they made a new "Imagine: be a sex slave"


----------



## Acetic Orcein (Jun 7, 2009)

Trolly said:
			
		

> Now *THAT* is win.
> Seriously though, you hear about all these book and game burnings, it's all thoughtless destruction. Exactly what these religious groups should be standing against. Honestly, only in America
> 
> 
> ...




Cheat codes wont save your soul! Yeah that is pretty epic. 
Although I am religious I really have no problem with these sorts of issues... unless it's blatantly obvious they are insulting religion/race etc. 

On the bright side, I've decided upon a new signature.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 7, 2009)

, they don't realize that Dante's Inferno is just a mere depiction of hell, not the real thing. I mean there's religion and then there's this...


----------



## ZeroTm (Jun 7, 2009)

EA confirmed that this was a marketing gag. Everything was set up by them.


----------



## Monkee3000 (Jun 16, 2009)

EA havn't been good since deluxe Paint IV


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 16, 2009)

Trolly said:
			
		

> Honestly, only in America
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't get it.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 16, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> , they don't realize that Dante's Inferno is just a mere depiction of hell, not the real thing. I mean there's religion and then there's this...


Just like why they removed the Hell references from Doom 3, because the religious wankers were being emo about it. They are games, they are not real and are just depictions of what artists percieve to be hell and demons and whatnot, doesn't make them real or accurate at all.


----------



## purplesludge (Jun 16, 2009)

ZeroTm said:
			
		

> EA confirmed that this was a marketing gag. Everything was set up by them.


Yep now they are getting backlash
http://www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3174773


----------



## ZenZero (Jun 17, 2009)

The point is that everyone believed it coz some people are that stupid

WOOT 800th POST


----------



## Trolly (Jun 17, 2009)

Whoa, that's a ridiculous publicity stunt. And we believed it because we're stupid? Hardly, stuff like this happens from time to time, plus it's an official source, it's entirely believable.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I don't get it.


I was just meaning America tends to have the more flamboyant religious groups (if I'm terribly honest, because there are more ignorant and naive people in America in general, though of course that sounds pretty stereotypical and racist now I put it that way XD).


----------



## 67birdman (Jun 19, 2009)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> IF YOU PLAY DANTE'S INFERNO AND USE CHEAT CODES YOU WILL GO TO *HELL*


HAHAHAHAH, is anyone even looking forward to that game tho?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2009)

Thats cool, funny, & wrong lol haha


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Jun 23, 2009)

Why would they hire people to bad mouth their own game?


----------



## budrow66 (Jun 24, 2009)

I was about to say this looks like game promotion to me . If you were driveing down the street in a car, you wouldn't be able to hear them and the biggest thing on the signs is an EA logo. If you were a young video game fan and walked by them looked and listened it would just make you want to see the game to know if it is evil or not. LOL funny either way.


----------



## Tokiopop (Jun 25, 2009)

Reminds me of when Religious idiots threw a wobbly over Resistance because it had some cathedral in it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2009)

i think EA went to far with this one.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 25, 2009)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly my point, i mean it is a proven fact that Dante was a man full of images. Just read his works, its amazing how he used to depict things. 

Dante's Inferno really isn't real, its based on just mere assumptions, or images of what hell really is might be. IF these people have actually read the 'The Inferno' or any of the works of Dante, they would actually know. Dante was a damn genius, i love his works, i really want to seee this game, and im definitely going to try it out. THats if they dont decide to drop the project.


----------

